

All your Moves data on one screen - poezn
https://move-o-scope.halftone.co

======
encoderer
I love moves. It's useful in so many ways. Just some of the ways I've used
Moves that are outside of what I ever intended it for:

\- Can I make this bus? How long did it take me to walk from the doctors
office last time? \- I dropped my keys while walking the dog. I sent my wife a
screenshot of my route and she walked it and found it. \- Where did we park
the car? \- Do we have time to brunch? Looks like over the last few weeks we
spend about 30-40 mins at that restaurant each time.

Plus, moves has definitely contributed to my exercise routine by forcing me to
reckon exactly with what I accomplished. Now, I consider myself a very fit,
very active person. If I was actually trying to lose weight and had specific
fitness goals I would _love_ the unbiased data this gives me.

My wife and I both use it. There are 2 big things I wish I could change:

1\. SHOW ME TOTAL CALORIES GODDAMNIT. I'm so sick of adding up the bubbles. I
usually hit 4-5k calories a week. The fact that I know that indicates how many
times I've added up bubbles in my head.

2\. For all the non-tracked activities, please let me enter a calorie count
and not just a duration. If I spend 45 mins on the elliptical at high
resistance, the computer will tell me I burned maybe 700 calories. If I enter
45 mins of elliptical into Moves it defaults to like 250 or whatever. This IS
based on my body weight, height, etc, but it's an imperfect measure. So I have
to lie and tell moves I did 120 mins or whatever to get as close as I can to
the actual calories as measured by the machine.

Also, may I add one final comment: I wish all of the privacy-wonk types would
just avert their gaze from Moves. We get it. You don't like Facebook. You
don't like being tracked. You think I'm a fool for loving it. But THIS IS A
TRACKER. That's what it does. If you're very concerned about this stuff, Moves
is _obviously_ not for you.

~~~
rythie
Interesting stuff, I created an App for Moves called CleverGeo
([https://clevergeo.com](https://clevergeo.com)), I'd love to hear any more
thoughts on things that you find interesting from the Moves data. My email is
clevergeo@rythie.com if you want to help.

------
cwal37
I'm a sucker for this. I know I am a sucker, but I can't help myself. I've
loved Move's visualizations since it was a random free app I downloaded and
forgot about, and I've already spent far too long zooming in and out on this
webmap.

Here's what it looks like with a year or so of use if anyone's wondering
(you'll have to adjust the time slider at the top and check the transportation
box to see it all): [https://move-o-
scope.halftone.co/vis/user/f74ec38e53e658a1cf...](https://move-o-
scope.halftone.co/vis/user/f74ec38e53e658a1cfc776fcd012b1d5)

~~~
tvon
Note that there is a 'transport' checkbox that we can all enable to see where
you've gone over the past year.

~~~
cwal37
I know. There are named places too, although not many.

------
denizozger
All Moves data is not only on this screen.

"We may share information, including personally identifying information, with
our Affiliates (companies that are part of our corporate groups of companies,
including but not limited to Facebook)" [https://www.moves-
app.com/privacy](https://www.moves-app.com/privacy)

------
ohadron
Just makes me more depressed about the facebook acquisition.

------
egypturnash
This confirms what I already know: live in Seattle, and walk to one particular
coffee shop a hell of a lot. Kinda makes me want to change things up a bit.

Also amusingly I haven't opened up Moves since before the Facebook
acquisition; when I did, it put up a completely black screen with the word
"Proceed" at the bottom. I _assume_ this was supposed to be showing me the new
terms and conditions but who knows?

------
tvon
I have knowingly tracked my location with Moves for the past year, but it is
still very spooky to see all of that information on one map.

Well done though. Now we just need some kind of free/OSS clone of Moves so
this is a little less unnerving.

------
fortunajs
"We weren't able to get your data. You might want to check that you're not
behind a firewall." is all I get after connecting the app.

~~~
poezn
Yeah, you guys were slamming our servers. Feel free to try again, and if you
run into the same problem, hit us up!

~~~
fortunajs
Unfortunately it doesn't work at all now, but I'll definitely keep trying :)

------
sfall
i know there is google's location history but I want to do it storing the data
locally on my android phone, and recommendations. I have it half assed right
now with tasker

------
TeeWEE
I deleted my moves account last weekend and exported all my data, i dont trust
facebook with all this data.. but then i logged in into google and saw this:
[https://maps.google.com/locationhistory](https://maps.google.com/locationhistory)

Man man, what was i naive.

~~~
sp332
You know that's opt-in, right? And you can just click the gear or go here
[https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/settings](https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/settings)
and click "Disable" and then "Save".

~~~
sfall
i think you need it on to take advantage of many of google now's features

~~~
sp332
That's because the features require location data. If you don't want the
downsides of location data, you can't get the advantages either.

